# Layout update Chris D



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

a few pics of recent installations. 

I used white foam for my roads and painted it, now Ill age it with some color I got. then the lines. I wish I would have looked at wal-mart first for the foam board because They had BLACK! I could have just oversprayed it with a little grey and done. 

haha. 

Chris


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool, I love street running trolleys!!! Nice job so far, I think the painted foam looks really good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Cook, Books & Hyde -- Tax Accountants" ...

:thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice work on your layout.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks good but i think that white van should have FREE ICE CREAM poorly spraypainted on the side


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looks good


----------

